# Jamison to Charlotte?



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Dreams of Jamison not that outrageous
> RICK BONNELL
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so its a long shot but we can dream cant we!


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

how would you aquire him??


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nyksju</b>!
> how would you aquire him??


Next year's expansion draft.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Read the first line of the article


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry, keep dreaming. There's no way that the Mavs would let Jamison just go like that. I could see them trading Jamison if someone like Pavel or Okafor was left at #4, but Charlotte wouldn't do that.

I'm not totally sure about the rules of the expansion draft, but if you have to leave only one guy unprotected, it'd be Tariq...

Who do you guys think that you'd take fourth in the draft? I think that you could build a nice eastern conference defensive team around Okafor if Eddie Jones is available in the expansion.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

the only good man ull get is eddie jones.
and i think he's still loved in charlotte after all the years of good play there.

miami has way too many guards to keep jones.

+ aa good guy u might end up getting is jay williams.

add to the mix okafor wiht the 4th pick.

Okafor
Jones
Williams

is not a bad trio at all for an expansion team.
and as for the jones salary, it'll be over when time comes to resign wiliams or okafor for big bucks.


any ideas?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Howard, Okafor, Pavel are prolly the top 3 prospects right now. You know someone will surprise and jump ahead of 1 of those guys, so Charlotte can prolly get Pavel or Okafor


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can only leave 8 players protected. 

Someone is going to lose a good player. Whether it's the Pacers, Kings, Pistons, Grizzlies. Someone is going to lose a good player.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Atlantic Division

Celtics
Pierce
LaFrentz
Battie
Brown
Perkins
Banks
Jones
Welsch
Unprotected - Hunter, McCarty, Blount
Reason - Baker will have 30 million and 2 years left. Of course, if he completely reforms this year, then you can say goodbye to a guy like Welsch.

Heat
Odom
Butler
Wade
Jones
Grant
Everybody else has an expiring contract

Nets
Kidd
Kittles
Jefferson
Harris
Collins
Planinic
Mourning
Rogers
Unprotected - Williams, Scalabrine
Reason - Rogers will have a year left, Williams will have a year left and a player option for a 2nd year. Both make the same money, and Williams is not needed with Zo, Collins, Martin, and Rogers

Knicks
Houston
Van Horn
Sweetney
Lampe
Williams
Vranes
Mutombo
Thomas
Unprotected - Harrington, Weatherspoon, Eisley, Anderson
Reason - I expect Harrington to be dealt by then, can't evaluate until we see who they get. The Knicks will mainly be trying to dump bad contracts and find no takers. If they were smart, they'd leave Allan Houston open since the Hornets cannot afford to take on his contract. Houston will be owed about 56 million over 3 years, but then again, they can't risk it since the owner is a billionaire who might be willing to take a hit to ensure fans at the gate down the line.

Magic
McGrady
Howard
Gooden
Lue
Gaines
Garrity
DeQlerq
Pachulia
Unprotected - Hill
Reasons - If Charlotte wants to risk 45 million and 3 years on a player that might never play again, they can be their guest.

Sixers
Iverson
Robinson
McKie
Snow
Coleman
Salmons
Green
Dalembert
Unprotected - Buckner, MacCulloch, Jackson
Reasons - MacCulloch will likely retire. Buckner is expendable with the additions of Salmons and Green. Jackson has 13 million and 3 years left. Since they have lots of long term cash given to Iverson, McKie, and Snow, Jax is expendable. Dalembert is a cheaper option.

Wizards
Arenas
Hughes
Brown
Stackhouse
Jeffries
Haywood
Hayes
Dixon
Unprotected - Laettner, White
Reasons - Both guys are paid more than 5 million. The plus side is they both would have a year left. Dixon might be unprotected instead of Laettner, depending on how he pans out this year. It would be cheaper to keep Dixon the extra year and just not pick up his team option though, so that would probably happen if they kept him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Atlantic Division
> 
> Nets
> ...


I'd protect Williams before Rogers, Rogers is out now, and had a bad first year.

I think Williams will opt of his contract, so it's basically the same number of years.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Central Division

Hawks
Abdur-Rahim
Ratliff
Hendersen
Mohammed
Crawford
Jackson
Diaw
Dickau
Unprotected - Brandon
Reasons - Brandon is retiring in February, he might not even be eligible, but there aren't any other candidates.

Bulls
Crawford
Curry
Chandler
Hinrich
Marshall
Pippen
Fizer
Rose
Unprotected - Robinson, Blount, Williams
Reasons - This is the interesting team. Will the team give up Jay-Will or Rose? Rose is owed 45 million over 3 years, just like Grant Hill, but Rose isn't the risk that Hill is, he's a player. Jay-Will is an injury risk like Hill, but he's got the talent, and he's young and cheap. The team has Crawford and Hinrich though, and won't need another PG even if Williams can come back.

Cavaliers
Ilgauskas
Boozer
Kapono
James
Newble
Wagner
Miles
Davis
Unprotected - Stewart, Diop, Mihm, Ollie
Reasons - Ollie is expendable now that Bremer is proving he can play. Charlotte will also get to pick from one of Clevelands 3 stiffs if they wish.

Pistons
Hamilton
Milicic
Wallace
Billups
Williamson
Prince
Campbell
Atkins
Everyone else has an expiring contract

Pacers
O'Neal
Artest
Pollard
Miller
Harrington
Bender
Tinsley
Foster
Unprotected - Croshere, Brezec, Jones, Johnson
Reasons - Croshere is owed 25 million over 3 years, quite a lot for a player that has hardly played since getting his contract. 

Bucks
Ford
Thomas
Smith
Redd
Mason
Haislip
Skinner
Strickland
Unprotected - Pryzbilla
Reasons - No brainer, Pryzbilla has been a bust so far. He won't be available in the draft though, because the Bucks won't make a qualifying offer to him.

Hornets
Mashburn
Davis
Brown
Magloire
West
Lynch
Wesley
Armstrong
Unprotected - Alexander
Reasons - Things couldn't have gone wrong for Alexander at a worse time. He's a restricted free agent, and just lost his season to an injury. Even if he's not eligible for draft, Alexander would still be an attractive free agent to Charlotte. He's always had the potential to be a starting SG. New Orleans knows he's gone. If they make a qualifying offer he'll get taken in the draft. If they don't, he'll probably sign with Charlotte anyway to be their starting SG. 

Raptors
Carter
Alvin Williams
Jerome Williams
Moiso
Murray
Bosh
Davis
Palacio
Unprotected - Montross, Bateer, Jeffries, Peterson
Reasons - The main reason Peterson seems to be available is his impending restricted free agency. The team has too many guaranteed contracts on the roster. The names Peterson has been linked to, Harrington and White, are also expansion draft candidates.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'd protect Williams before Rogers, Rogers is out now, and had a bad first year.


Rogers is one of the few New Jersey players that can hit a three. Rogers also has had bad seasons before, and he always bounced back the year after.



> I think Williams will opt of his contract, so it's basically the same number of years.


Williams would be crazy to opt out of his contract. He makes $3,375,000 in 05-06, he's not going to get that much in a new contract with the current market situation. He's worth maybe half of the mid-level exception. His only really good year was 00-01 when he averaged 10 points and 7 rebounds, but over the last 2 years he's seen his minutes drop by 800 with the addition of Collins and Rogers. He only averaged 6 points and 4 rebounds last year, and that will go down again now that they added Zo. He's not going to get 3 million with the minutes he's playing, so why would he throw that money away? His best bet is to wait and see if something happens to Mourning down the line, that will put a magnifying glass on his production when he steps in. Assuming he hasn't been traded or drafted by then, that is.


----------



## LesterLazlo (Nov 4, 2003)

*Expansion Draft*

Guys, first understand that if a team has 8 or less players under contract, they have to leave one player unprotected.

Second, speaking as a Net fan, I believe Nets will protect Williams and Scalabrine, and leave Kittles and Rogers unprotected.

Of course, I could be wrong on the second point.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>LesterLazlo</b>!
> Guys, first understand that if a team has 8 or less players under contract, they have to leave one player unprotected.
> 
> Second, speaking as a Net fan, I believe Nets will protect Williams and Scalabrine, and leave Kittles and Rogers unprotected.
> ...


Welcome to BBB.net, stop by the Nets forum, bunch of die hard fans here.

I would protect Veal and Williams over Rogers and Kittles too. They may be our long range shooters, but their stats could be filled via Free Agency for the MLE.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

If teams with fewer than 8 contracts have to leave 1 exposed, that drastically changes things.

Midwest

Mavericks
Nowitzki
Finley
Walker
Jamison
Howard
Fortson
Delk
Bradley
Unprotected: Abdul-Wahad, Najera
Reasons: This is assuming the team stays the same. I doubt it will. The Mavs are going to need to deal for a center at some point. Abdul-Wahad is obviously not going to be protected, he gets a ridiculous 20 million over the next 3 years. Najera makes good money and the Mavs would like to keep him, but Fortson makes him expendable and they need Bradley.

Nuggets
Lenard
Nene
Boykins
Anthony
Miller
Tskitishvili
Elson
Unprotected: Camby
Reasons: Camby is a high paid injury risk. He makes the most money on Denver's roster.

Rockets
Yao
Francis
Mobley
Taylor
Jackson
Piatkowski
Griffin
Nachbar
Unprotected: Cato, Norris, Amaechi,
Reasons: All 3 make far too much money to make them worth protecting.

Grizzlies
Williams
Gasol
Miller
Bell
Jones
Watson
Posey
Battier
Unprotected: Wright, Outlaw (I expect them to not make qualifying offers to Swift or Tsakalidis).
Reasons: The Grizzlies are in an interesting predicament. They need to free up salary if they want to make a run at a star (Kobe). The need the Hornets to take either Wright or Outlaw. If they make qualifying offers to Jake and Swift, then they have to either protect them or leave them open to the draft. Both players would have more draft value than Wright or Outlaw, the players West needs to dump. Wright makes a good starting C for the Hornets at 7 million, and Outlaw isn't a bad option as a reserve forward that can play defense. The Grizz need Charlotte to take eithrer player.

T'Wolves
KG
Spree
Szczerbiak
Kandi
Madsen
Ebi
Hudson
Unprotected: Johnson
Reasons: Johnson makes about 5 million next year, that's about 4 million too much.

Spurs
Duncan
Parker
Nesterovic
Rose
Bowen
Turkoglu
Horry
Unprotected: Carter
Reasons: This has to be the reason Carter got a 2 year deal. All the other San Antonio players are too valuable, Carter will be easily replaceable. Interestingly enough, the Spurs have one of the lowest payrolls in the league, they don't have any salaries that need to be dumped.

Jazz
Harpring
Kirilenko
Pavlovic
Lopez
Bell
Stevenson
Unprotected: Borchardt
Reasons: This has to be the no-brainer of the day. Borchardt has yet to even play a minute in his career, he lost all of last year to injury, and started this season injured again. He's owed 6 million over 3 years. Or maybe Borch will show something this year. If he does, bye bye Stevenson, you should have went to college.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

Re: Pistons

Okur is actually a restricted free agent, so he will need to be protected. Because he has only been with the team two years, they do not have full Bird rights (can't exceed cap to sign him) but he is still RFA. I'm sure Dumars will call up Bickerstaff and see if he has any interest in adding Atkins, Williamson or Campell to the team, and then leave unprotected whichever he wants. They are all good players, but the cap space is needed to re-sign Okur, who is viewed as a major piece of a potential future championship team. Personally, I'd take Corliss if I were you guys. He can flat out score, and though I understand why they might have to let him go, I'd hate to see him leave.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

2 more points to ponder...The Bobcats can draft a player with a high salary like say Grant Hill and cut him before the first game and he won't count a dime towards the salary cap. The Bobcats could actually make 100k by taking Hill if the magic would throw in 3 million dollars(max cash under the cba to throw in on the trade) and a 1st rounder. That way the Magic would clear his salary from the books and the Bobcats waive him and he doesn't count towards the cap....The bobcats would still have to pay him but, his insurance would pay 80% of the salary and the 3 million from the Magic would give the bobcats a profit of around 100k. Not to bad except your giving a conference rival alot of cap room.

The bobcats can recieve draft picks from teams not to take a player too. If a team doesn't wanna lose one of their prospects they can offer the bobcats a draft pick to by pass the player.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> The bobcats can recieve draft picks from teams not to take a player too. If a team doesn't wanna lose one of their prospects they can offer the bobcats a draft pick to by pass the player.


Wow really? If dis is true, then da Bobcats can pick up some really good prospects through da draft dependin on da team dat gives em their picks..


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

no offense, but i hardly understood your post


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls

Protect

Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry
Jay Williams
Jamal Crawford
Kirk Hinrich
Marcus Fizer
Donyell Marshall
Scottie Pippen

Unprotected

Rose
Robinson
Blount


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I would mind Blount.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He'd be traded, but never dropped. He'd also be the perfect franchise guy in the east....he plays eastern conference style....


----------

